# mini t racing in west michigan?????????



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

anybody racing mini ts in west michigan, i live in reed city and have yet to find any tracks around running them. not there are many tracks around at all.
HELP!!!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Hmmm are ya far from Angola Indiana.. I think they are going to put one in as soon as they get a building... they bought my carpet track and want a place for it and a indoor mini offroad.
Also check with Tucky Motorsports in Coldwater MI.


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

:devil: well i guess that no body in west michigan is racing mini ts . oh well anybody looking for a couple of mini ts


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

hit the hobbie shops in the area on sat and have them ready to play with and u can get a few guys im sure those trucks are fun


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

We have been talking about racing them this winter on are indoor track. Here in Grandrapids.LMK when you can come and I will try and line up a few more.As there is about 6 members that have them.Ed


----------

